

Singapore condo rental search - klsg
https://keylocation.sg/

======
klsg
Hi, I would like to present our product, we are property search site of a new
age. We have totally NO ADS + we have several unique features you can search
condos by commuting time, i.e. don't have to keep checking Google Directions
over and over. Give our site a try! Because we work very hard and strugling to
be noticed.

------
smartysmart
Hi, I have checked it and want to say that it's really awesome even though I
never was in Singapore :)

------
klsg
We would appreciate any opinion.

